# Megaphasma denticrus Babies!



## Dawn F. (Oct 12, 2011)

Hello, I have a few dozen Megaphasma denticrus eggs that just started hatching. I got the eggs over a year ago and gave up hope that they would ever hatch moths ago. Last week I decided to mist the container with some water and the next morning I found two babies on the lid! Since then a new baby or two have been hatching every day. I have been offering them some bramble leaves from wild black berries growing in my back yard and also some red/white oak leaves but I have had no luck getting them to eat. I was wondering if someone could give me a little advice on what to feed them.


----------



## Orin (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm guessing you don't have the Ghosts of the Trees phasmid book.

Willow


----------



## Dawn F. (Oct 12, 2011)

No I don't have that book. I'm just really stumped because I can't get these guys to eat. I didn't even think they were going to hatch, and winter is not far off. I'm just really desperate to find something that they will eat until I can purchase and receive that book you had mentioned. Any kind of help I could get would be greatly appreciated, I don't want them to all die on me, I've tried a lot of the leafs that were recommended that they would eat. So far they won't eat any of them. If there is anyone out there that has experience with these type of Walking Sticks, I'd really appreciate your knowledge and experience with how I can find the right food to feed them. I would rather give the eggs away then have them all die because of the lack of food. Even if I find food, I don't know if the leafs will be in good shape because winter is almost here. They have been living for five days with nothing but water since they won't touch the food I've been giving them which has been a variety of leafs. I hope there is someone out there that can help me out with this, I'm so DESPERATE!! PLEASE HELP ME!!


----------



## Peter Clausen (Oct 21, 2011)

I can hardly get the adults of this species to stay alive on my local oaks. It doesn't surprise me that you're having trouble with NY tree leaves. I suspect they eat something on the order of live oak in their native range, though Orin indicates he has raised them on willow.

Consider yourself a success, however, in having and hatching eggs if this great species. Nice work!


----------

